# Salvador



## Tourniquet

Fotos aleatórias que eu vou tirando no meu dia a dia, pelo celular. Thread pra quem quiser acompanhar a evolução da cidade. Quem quiser contribuir também, fique a vontade. Vamo nessa!

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









9









10









11









12









13









14









15









16









17









18









19
]









20









21









22









23









24









25









26









27









28









29









30









31









32









33









34









35


----------



## CARIOCAemSSA

Veja se você consegue resolver a questão da hospedagem das fotos. Infelizmente não tá dando pra apreciar as imagens direito porque as fotos estão encavaladas e/ou rotacionadas.


----------



## Hello_World

Like pela assinatura :cheers:


----------



## Tourniquet

CARIOCAemSSA said:


> Veja se você consegue resolver a questão da hospedagem das fotos. Infelizmente não tá dando pra apreciar as imagens direito porque as fotos estão encavaladas e/ou rotacionadas.


Editei. To tentando descobrir pq o tapatalk ta querendo me prejudicar.


----------



## Tourniquet

36









37









38









39









40









41









42









43









44









45









46









47









48









49









50









51









52









53









54









55









56









57


----------



## Tourniquet

58









59









60









61









62









63









64









65









66









67









68









69









70









71









72









73









74









75









76









77


----------



## Tourniquet

Olha aqui, tal de tapatalk...

78









79









80









81









82









83









84









85









86









87









88









89









90









91









92









93









94









95









96









97









98









99









100









101









102









103









104









105









106









107









108


----------



## Tourniquet

109









110









111









112









113









114









115









116









117









118









119










120









121









122









122.1









122.2









122.3


----------



## Leonardo López

Delicia de thread Edu.

Sua cachorra roubou a cena. Lindona 

Muito bom acompanhar a evolução da cidade em alguns aspectos. 

:applause:


----------



## serranojr

Linda demais. Onde é a localização dessa praia nas fotos 76 e 77?


----------



## Tourniquet

serranojr said:


> Linda demais. Onde é a localização dessa praia nas fotos 76 e 77?


 Valeu, irmão.
Praia da Penha, Ilha de Itaparica. Tirei essas fotos anteontem, tão fresquinhas.



Leonardo López said:


> Delicia de thread Edu.
> 
> Sua cachorra roubou a cena. Lindona
> 
> Muito bom acompanhar a evolução da cidade em alguns aspectos.
> 
> :applause:


Alice é linda mas é barril. Morde mesmo! Hahahaha


----------



## +Jampa

Muito linda a capital da Bahia. Fazia 10 anos que não a visitava e fiquei impressionado quando fui em julho! a cidade está lindissíma e renovada, trabalho muito bem feito da atual gestão. Gostei tanto da ´nova SSA´ que estou voltando de novo esse final de semana. Parabéns pelas fotos.


----------



## Tourniquet

122









123









124









125









126









127









128









129










130









131









132









133









134









135









136









137









138









139









140









141









142


----------



## lorrampaiva

Impressionante!

Salvador melhorou demais, a julgar não só pelas fotos como pelos relatos de pessoas que foram lá. Me lembro que um tio meu, militar da Marinha, visitou a cidade há pouco mais de dez anos atrás e disse ter ficado horrorizado, e descreveu umas cenas :laugh:. Pois bem, um outro tio meu (irmão dele e da minha mãe ) viajou a passeio e disse ter amado a cidade, e elogiou muito a organização e limpeza de lá.

Parabéns pelo trabalho soberbo!


----------



## CARIOCAemSSA

Salvador estava mesmo precisando de um thread como esse! As fotos estão lindas e falam por si só! Os investimentos que vem sendo feitos estão servindo não apenas para melhorar a cidade, mas também para recuperar a auto-estima dos seus moradores!


----------



## Bruno Soteropolis

Muito boas as fotos. Parabéns!


----------



## Tourniquet

143









144









145









146









147









148









149









150









151









152









153









154









155









156









157









158









159









160









161









162









163









164









165









166









167









168









169









170









171









172









173









174









175









176









177









178









179









180









181









182









183









184









185









186









187


----------



## Tourniquet

+Jampa said:


> Muito linda a capital da Bahia. Fazia 10 anos que não a visitava e fiquei impressionado quando fui em julho! a cidade está lindissíma e renovada, trabalho muito bem feito da atual gestão. Gostei tanto da ´nova SSA´ que estou voltando de novo esse final de semana. Parabéns pelas fotos.


Muito massa, irmão. Se quiser dicas locais, só mandar uma PM. 



lorrampaiva said:


> Impressionante!
> 
> Salvador melhorou demais, a julgar não só pelas fotos como pelos relatos de pessoas que foram lá. Me lembro que um tio meu, militar da Marinha, visitou a cidade há pouco mais de dez anos atrás e disse ter ficado horrorizado, e descreveu umas cenas :laugh:. Pois bem, um outro tio meu (irmão dele e da minha mãe ) viajou a passeio e disse ter amado a cidade, e elogiou muito a organização e limpeza de lá.
> 
> Parabéns pelo trabalho soberbo!


Valeu mesmo, meu brother. Há 10 anos, nem no sonho do mais bairrista dos soteropolitanos havia uma Salvador Como a de hoje. Com 2 linhas de metrô inauguradas, rumo a terceira, obras de requalificação urbana por toda a cidade, várias ja concluídas, aeroporto, BRT... tudo que já sonhamos e discutimos aqui aconteceu/ está acontecendo. Salvador tá mostrando pro Brasil que dá. Mostrando também como é saudável a "briga" entre centro-esquerda e centro-direita. 



CARIOCAemSSA said:


> Salvador estava mesmo precisando de um thread como esse! As fotos estão lindas e falam por si só! Os investimentos que vem sendo feitos estão servindo não apenas para melhorar a cidade, mas também para recuperar a auto-estima dos seus moradores!


Exato irmão! Vou precisar de sua ajuda com algumas fotos. Hahahahaha



Bruno Soteropolis said:


> Muito boas as fotos. Parabéns!


Valeu, maaan.


----------



## tonyssa

#Foto 44
Pasárgada, no Rio Vermelho. Melhor Kebab da cidade!!


----------



## tonyssa

As fotos retratam fielmente o período de renascimento que a cidade está experimentando, sendo redescoberta pela própria população como a reocupação dos espaços públicos para o lazer e atividades culturais.


----------



## Tourniquet

tonyssa said:


> #Foto 44
> Pasárgada, no Rio Vermelho. Melhor Kebab da cidade!!


 Tem muito tempo que não como kebab de lá, mas quando comi achei ok. Na verdade, desde Londres eu reparo que iraniano não tempera muito a comida, e eu, como bom baiano gosto de tempero. Hahahahha
Eu tenho preferido o Kebab do Zatar (apesar das minhas divergências com Israel. O kebab do shawarma basha (um trailer de um imigrante palestino é outro argelino) é o mais em conta e delicioso também.


----------



## Hello_World

Que the lícia, é lindo ver a transformação que Salvador está passando :cheers:


----------



## Tourniquet

188









189









190









191









192









193









194









195









196









197









198









199









200









201









202









203









204









205









206









207









208









209









210









211









212









213


----------



## Tourniquet

214









215









216









217









218









219









220









221









222









223









224









225









226









227









228









229









230









231









232









233









234









235









236









237









238









239









240










241









242









243









244









245









246









247


----------



## jguima

Tourniquet said:


> Valeu, irmão.
> Praia da Penha, Ilha de Itaparica. Tirei essas fotos anteontem, tão fresquinhas.
> 
> 
> *Alice é linda mas é barril.* Morde mesmo! Hahahaha


^^

kkk....vou colocar Frederico pra "amansar" ela. Thread de responsa, visível as inúmeras mudanças que a cidade vem passando embora ainda tenha muito a melhorar. Abração, Turnica.


----------



## Tourniquet

^^
Se Frederico tiver a personalidade mais forte que Alice e dobrar ela, ele será um herói. Hahahaha


----------



## Tourniquet

248









249









250









251









252









253









254









255









256









257









258









259









260









261









262









263









264









265









266









267









268









269









270









271









272









273









274









275









276









277









278









279









280









281









282









283









284


----------



## Tourniquet

285









286









287









288









289









290









291









292









293









294









295









296









297









298









299









300









301









302









303









304









305









306









307









308









309









310









311









312









313









314









315


----------



## Tourniquet

Aerials in the sky
When you lose small mind you free your life

316









317









318









319









320









321









322









323









324









235









326









327









328









329









330









331









332









333









334


----------



## Tourniquet

335









336









337









338









339









340









341









342









343









344









345









346









347









348









349









350









351









352









353









354









355









356









357


----------



## Tourniquet

Quase ia deixando essas de fora...

358 A pontinha do triângulo que você respeita.









359









360 Ponte do Funil









361 Eu amo essa foto. Nela podemos ver claramente a ilha dos Frades na frente de Madre de Deus e mais a direita a Ilha de Maré, ambas pertencentes ao município de Salvador. Podemos ver também a cidade de Itaparica, na pontinha alí da ilha de Itaparica. Do outro lado, mais a esquerda, temos Salinas das Margaridas e, mais acima a foz do Paraguaçu. A Baía de Todos os Santos é surreal de bela.









362 Grandiosa Ilha de Itaparica.









363









364


----------



## PR-JJV

Segue minha contribuição. Em breve posto mais "menos" artísticas...

365 - Sunset em Stella Maris









366 - Sunset em Stella Maris









367 - Humaitá









368 - Farol de Humaitá









369 - Lagoa no Padang em Stella


----------



## Tourniquet

^^
Booooa, parceiro! Uma DSLR é uma DSLR. :applause:


----------



## cesgbio

Ótima coleção de fotos! Como você comentou lá atrás, nem o mais otimista dos Soteropolitanos imaginaria essa transformação.
Mesmo com essa enxurrada de fotos ainda faltam regiões interessantes para serem mostradas! Aguardando!


----------



## [email protected]

É notável como a cidade soube aproveitar a crise para se reinventar e manter um crescimento estável, atraindo olhares dos moradores, que ja tinham perdido o encanto pela própria cidade e reencontrar os turistas, que estavam olhando para as novas modas do Instagram.:cheers:

Belas fotos torni!


----------



## Tourniquet

370. É obra que você quer, @? Obras do caminho da fé na dendezeiros. Em breve mais calçadas padronizadas e pisos compartilhados pra o nosso deleite urbanístico









371









372. Algumas casas com muros baixos fora de condomínios nos arredores da Colina Sagrada









373









374









375









376









377









378









379









380 









381









382









383









384









385








386









387









388









389









390









391









392









393










394










395









396









397









398









399









400









401










402










403










404








405










406









407









408










409









410









411









412









413









414









415









416









417









418









419


----------



## tonyssa

O Bonfim ficou show! :applause:


----------



## Izumy

Thread simplesmente sensacional! :applause::applause:


----------



## skby

Surra de fotos! 

Adoro como você transita constantemente em diversos cenários de Salvador e da Bahia - e olha que é algo muito pouco comum para nós, soteropolitanos, que insistimos em ter uma visão limitada da nossa cidade por razões diversas. 
Você consegue incluir e apreciar lugares turísticos conhecidos, joias desconhecidas, locais de uso comum do soteropolitano médio, áreas típicas de trabalho e ambientes de um público específico, como seu último thread que abordava a vida noturna na cidade. 
Sua visão de Salvador é uma das mais (se não a mais) completa que já vi. parabéns!


----------



## Tourniquet

cesgbio said:


> Ótima coleção de fotos! Como você comentou lá atrás, nem o mais otimista dos Soteropolitanos imaginaria essa transformação.
> Mesmo com essa enxurrada de fotos ainda faltam regiões interessantes para serem mostradas! Aguardando!


Postei unas imagens da CBX em sua homenagem. Semana que vem irei na baixa do Bomfim e vou tirar umas fotos das obras. Foda que Salvador é muito grande e tem muita diversidade de paisagens. É barril conseguir transitar sempre por tudo. To querendo ir em Cajazeiras tb pq é um pedaço de SSA que eu realmente não conheço NADA.



[email protected] said:


> É notável como a cidade soube aproveitar a crise para se reinventar e manter um crescimento estável, atraindo olhares dos moradores, que ja tinham perdido o encanto pela própria cidade e reencontrar os turistas, que estavam olhando para as novas modas do Instagram.:cheers:
> 
> Belas fotos torni!


Barril que no período de crescimento do país, Salvador tava toda metralhada. Agora, com o país em crise, a cidade mostra que crise de c* é r***. Hahahahhaha
Tmj, meu brother.



skby said:


> Surra de fotos!
> 
> Adoro como você transita constantemente em diversos cenários de Salvador e da Bahia - e olha que é algo muito pouco comum para nós, soteropolitanos, que insistimos em ter uma visão limitada da nossa cidade por razões diversas.
> Você consegue incluir e apreciar lugares turísticos conhecidos, joias desconhecidas, locais de uso comum do soteropolitano médio, áreas típicas de trabalho e ambientes de um público específico, como seu último thread que abordava a vida noturna na cidade.
> Sua visão de Salvador é uma das mais (se não a mais) completa que já vi. parabéns!


 Salvador é f***. Eu precisei viajar o mundo pra entender como nossa terra é incrível. Sempre que saio com amigos estrangeiros eles ficam impressionados e é de se impressionar mesmo. Já o brasileiro tem um pouco de dificuldade. Complexo de vira-lata é uma desgraça.
Fique atento no thread que vai ter mais em nome de Exu!


----------



## Tourniquet

4:20









421









422









423









424









425









426









427









428









429









430









431









432









433









434









435









436









437









438









439









440









441









442









443









444


----------



## tonyssa

"Caribe soteropolitano"!


----------



## cassianoitu

Poderosa SSA..Maravilhosa!! parabéns pelas fotos..


----------



## Will_NE

Que thread maravilhoso! Mostrando muito bem a fantástica transformação que Salvador tem tido nos últimos anos, e que espero que não pare tão cedo! :banana: :cheers: :applause:


----------



## Tourniquet

tonyssa said:


> "Caribe soteropolitano"!


Quem é o Caribe na fila do pão?



cassianoitu said:


> Poderosa SSA..Maravilhosa!! parabéns pelas fotos..


Poderosa como a espada de um Samurai.



Will_NE said:


> Que thread maravilhoso! Mostrando muito bem a fantástica transformação que Salvador tem tido nos últimos anos, e que espero que não pare tão cedo! :banana: :cheers: :applause:


Não vai parar! É um caminho sem volta, em nome de jesus. C
#cantalabashuriacantarecantare


----------



## Tourniquet

445









446









447









448









449









450









451









452









453









454









455









456









457









458









459









460









461









462









463









464









465









466









467









468









469









470


----------



## Tourniquet

471









472









473









474









475









476









477









478









479









480









481









482









483









484









485









486









487









488









489









490


----------



## Tourniquet

491









492









493









494









495









496









497









498









499









500









501









502









503









504









505









506









507









508


----------



## Tourniquet

509









510









511









512









513









514









515









516









517









518









519









520









521









522









523


----------



## Tourniquet

524









525









526









527









528









529









530









531









532









533









534









535









536









537









538









539









540









541









542









543









544









545









546









547









548









549









550


----------



## Tourniquet

551









552









553









554









556









557









558









559









560









561









562









563









564









565









566









569









570









571


----------



## Tourniquet

572









573









574









575









576









577









578









579









580









581









582









583









584









585









586









587









588









589









590









591









592









593









594









595









596









597









598









599


----------



## sebobprata

Realmente foi uma grande transformação, e parabéns aos envolvidos. Salvador meu amor Bahia...


----------



## rrrjp

Amo essa cidade ❤


----------



## Hello_World

Tenho a impressão de já ter visto algumas dessas praias paradisíacas nesse canal do youtube (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjV3ZLpl9PS4LRzJq6cXekA/featured), um dos melhores sobre Salvador que já encontrei.


----------



## Bruno Soteropolis

O hot point do Nordeste cada vez mais fantástico. Essa cidade mexe com qualquer um.


----------



## GuigasFortal

“Primeiro, a bicha é bonita. Segundo ela fecha.” :lol:

Parabéns Salvador! A requalificação dos espaços urbanos mudou a cidade pra melhor!!


----------



## Tourniquet

sebobprata said:


> Realmente foi uma grande transformação, e parabéns aos envolvidos. Salvador meu amor Bahia...


Demais! E ainda tem muita coisa preparada pra rolar.




rrrjp said:


> Amo essa cidade ❤


Muito amor mesmo! Também adoro JP, nós baianos somos muito bem recebidos aí sempre.




Hello_World said:


> Tenho a impressão de já ter visto algumas dessas praias paradisíacas nesse canal do youtube (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjV3ZLpl9PS4LRzJq6cXekA/featured), um dos melhores sobre Salvador que já encontrei.


Sim, tem um vídeo que mostra ilha de Maré, na praia das Neves. É a ilha soteropolitana mais próxima.




Bruno Soteropolis said:


> O hot point do Nordeste cada vez mais fantástico. Essa cidade mexe com qualquer um.


Ouvi boatos que estávamos na peor. Se isso é estar na peor, pourran...



GuigasFortal said:


> “Primeiro, a bicha é bonita. Segundo ela fecha.” :lol:
> 
> Parabéns Salvador! A requalificação dos espaços urbanos mudou a cidade pra melhor!!


 Mudou demais. Tá lindo de ver e viver tudo isso. A gente tava muito frustrado porque não havia dinamismo nenhum nunca, só víamos tudo decaindo. Agora tudo mudou. Vou mostrando tudo aqui. 
E amigo, quem fecha mesmo é Fortaleza. Nós baianos tb somos bem recebidos aí. Muito amor envolvido.


----------



## GuigasFortal

Tourniquet said:


> Mudou demais. Tá lindo de ver e viver tudo isso. A gente tava muito frustrado porque não havia dinamismo nenhum nunca, só víamos tudo decaindo. Agora tudo mudou. Vou mostrando tudo aqui.
> E amigo, quem fecha mesmo é Fortaleza. Nós baianos tb somos bem recebidos aí. Muito amor envolvido.


As duas cidades estão num momento muito parecido: reforma do aero, novas linhas de metrô, requalificação da orla e de outros espaços urbanos importantes. 
Vai sair muita coisa boa nos próximos anos pra nós!


----------



## Tourniquet

600









601









602









603









604









605









606


----------



## jguima

*Piatã, Fotos Minhas.*


----------



## jguima

*Jardim Armação, Fotos Minhas.*


----------



## jguima

*Barra, Fotos MInhas.*


----------



## jguima

*Morro Ipiranga, Fotos minhas.*


----------



## jguima

*Ondina, Fotos Minhas.*


----------



## jguima

*Trecho Farol da Barra - Porto da Barra.


















*


----------



## alexandrelrf

vi ser fotogênica assim la em Salvador...pelamor...


----------



## jguima

*Porto da Barra, fotos minhas.*


----------



## jguima

*Barra, Fotos Minhas...*


----------



## craudio

Ah, que saudades...Salvador é pura poesia!


----------



## JSSOUZA

A capital baiana é muito fotogênica. Saudades de um final de tarde na Praia do Porto da Barra.


----------



## jguima

*Salvador Shoping, Fotos Minhas.*


----------



## jguima

*Corredor da Vitória, Fotos Minhas.



































*


----------



## jguima

Foto Minha​


----------



## jguima

Mundo Plaza/Suarez Trade










Foto Minha​


----------

